# 

## odaro

Mam mała kotłownię w kotłowni zbiegają mi się wszystkie instalację tzn. wodno-kanlizacyjna, CO, i centralny odkurzacz. 

W kotłowni powstaje niezła gmatwanina wszelkiego rodzaju rur i peszli  które w wielu miejscach się krzyżują. 

Na chudziaku mam położoną papę termozgrzewalną dlatego odsadzki poprzez wykucie w betonie odpadają.

Czy taka kolejność będzie prawidłowa na chudziaku rury od odkurzacza centralnego i wody w otulinie 9mm a na pierwszą warstwę styropianu pójdą przewody elektryczne w rurkach lub peszlu w tym głowy kabel zasilający 5x16mm.

Czy ma znaczenie że kable elektryczne nie będą na chudziaku jak to robi się zazwyczaj ale na pierwszej warstwie styropianu. 

No bo co zrobić jak instalację kończą się z górą styropianu a na to musi jeszcze iść podłogówka

----------


## plamiak

Nie dawaj kabla zasilającego  (WLZ) w wylewce - jeśli masz piwnicę... Ja też mam wszystko w podłodze (z podłogówką) ale WLZ pociągnąłem pod stropem w piwnicy  w twardej rurce i przebiłem się przez strop dokładnie pod rozdzielnicą. Teoretycznie WLZ powinno się prowadzić w sposób umożliwiający wymianę. Kable oraz rury ciepłej i zimnej wody dałem po stropie - w pierwszej warstwie, na drugiej będzie podłogówka. Krzyżowaniem się rur i przewodów nie przejmuj się.

----------


## odaro

> Nie dawaj kabla zasilającego  (WLZ) w wylewce - jeśli masz piwnicę... Ja też mam wszystko w podłodze (z podłogówką) ale WLZ pociągnąłem pod stropem w piwnicy  w twardej rurce i przebiłem się przez strop dokładnie pod rozdzielnicą. Teoretycznie WLZ powinno się prowadzić w sposób umożliwiający wymianę. Kable oraz rury ciepłej i zimnej wody dałem po stropie - w pierwszej warstwie, na drugiej będzie podłogówka. Krzyżowaniem się rur i przewodów nie przejmuj się.


Jak ja żałuje że posłuchałem się Muratora i wybrałem dom bez piwnicy   :smile:  

Czemu WLZ powinno się prowadzić w sposób umożliwiający wymianę?

----------


## pierwek

> Czemu WLZ powinno się prowadzić w sposób umożliwiający wymianę?


hmmm..... może żeby można było go łatwo wymienić bez przestawiania domu?  :Roll:   :Wink2: 

Idealnie to puścić przez fundamenty peszel fi 50 (albo nawet fi 80) sprzed budynku aż do miejsca gdzie będzie rozdzielnica. Ale to się robi na etapie fundamentów więc u Ciebie pewnie już pozamiatane. Kładzenie nowego WLZ lub jego wymiana to wtedy 15min roboty.

----------


## retrofood

> Czy ma znaczenie że kable elektryczne nie będą na chudziaku jak to robi się zazwyczaj ale na pierwszej warstwie styropianu.


ma znaczenie, bo będzie znacznie gorsze odprowadzanie ciepła.
jakiś elektryk powinien sprawdzić, czy w takich warunkach chłodzenia, długotrwała obciążalność przewodów nie bedzie przekroczona.

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> Czy ma znaczenie że kable elektryczne nie będą na chudziaku jak to robi się zazwyczaj ale na pierwszej warstwie styropianu. 
> 
> 
> ma znaczenie, bo będzie znacznie gorsze odprowadzanie ciepła.
> jakiś elektryk powinien sprawdzić, czy w takich warunkach chłodzenia, długotrwała obciążalność przewodów nie bedzie przekroczona.


Wiedziałem że tak łatwo nie będzie   :smile: 

Mam do wyboru albo położyć zapeszlowane kable na chudziaku i przykryć styropianem 10cm albo położyć styropian 5cm na to zapeszlowany kabel i resztę przykryć styropianem.

Wtedy mam na peszlami ok. 1-2cm styropianu i zaraz potem będzie wylewka. 

Bardziej pasuje mi to drugie rozwiązanie bo łatwiem mi będzie ułożyć całą plątaninę instalacji

----------

